# Leah needs a registered name!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok so...Ms Leah needs a registered name. Her sire is CH Fandango Lamar's Sunshine. 

I like to integrate part of the sire's name into a puppy's registered name, so, I want "Sunshine" to be part of it, as the other two words are kennel names involved in her sire's breeding.

Her Kennel name is Journey's...so she will be Journey's blah blah blah.

Any ideas for a good registered name? So far I have...

Journey's Little Miss Sunshine (love this movie)
Journey's Soakin' Up The Sunshine

...let me know if you have some better ideas! 

I don't have a kennel name of my own yet either and desperately need help coming up with one so if you have any thoughts/ideas, put them out there! It will be a bit before I have my 1st litter but I could be integrating it into these 1st pup's names if I had one


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Journey's shining like the Sunshine


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, I really like Journey's Little Miss Sunshine. That's perfect, I think.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I love Journey's Little Miss Sunshine as well

Or how about Journey's Little Ray of Sunshine 
Or Journey's Sunshine Day (like the song from the Brady Bunch. I always loved that song... "I think I'll go for a walk outside now the summer suns callin' my name. I hear ya now I just can't stay inside all day I gotta get out and get some of those rrrraaayyyyssss - everybody's smilin' - Sunshine Day........" Sorry I couldn't help myself. hehehehe)


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I like Journeys Little Miss Sunshine too! Really cute!
I thought right away of the band Journey lol, maybe one of their song titles would be cool in the middle? I was hoping for one with sunshine in it but I didnt see one, here are some of their song titles though
JOURNEY Lyrics
Do you have some ideas you like for a kennel name?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

There is a song called "lights" though. Girl cant help it, or lovin touchin squeezin are journey song titles that might be cute in a kennel name


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OH Krist, I love both of your picks. This is going to be a hard one. 
I also like Lisa's Journeys Little Ray of Shunshine too. But that sounds more for a boy called Ray maybe, IDK


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I like Lisa's as well but I agree Ray makes me think of the call name for a boy!

Asia's is Shiloh Acres Sonny Disposition...her sire's call name is Sonny and Leah's is Sunny...and they were born 1 day a part (Leah is 1 day older ).


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> I like Journeys Little Miss Sunshine too! Really cute!
> I thought right away of the band Journey lol, maybe one of their song titles would be cool in the middle? I was hoping for one with sunshine in it but I didnt see one, here are some of their song titles though
> JOURNEY Lyrics
> Do you have some ideas you like for a kennel name?


I have no clue for a kennel name...hubby says we should be Smish chihuahuas lol...HA no. 

Will have to go look thru the song lyrics--I am not familiar w/ the band.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah I didn't think about the Ray part being more for a boy, but I still like Journey's Little Miss Sunshine the best anyway.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I like it too I just can't tell if it is too generic or not


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I have no clue for a kennel name...hubby says we should be Smish chihuahuas lol...HA no.
> 
> Will have to go look thru the song lyrics--I am not familiar w/ the band.


O I bet you are and you just dont realize it. Theyre like an 80s ballad band, you would probably know it if you heard it.

Lol, Smish chihuahuas after Oakley is way cute, but probably not the best choice for a show kennel!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the Journey lyric idea is cute idea, Katy!



Reese and Miley said:


> O I bet you are and you just dont realize it. Theyre like an 80s ballad band, you would probably know it if you heard it.


Streetlights, people, livin' just to find emotion..









(Sorry, couldn't help myself, lol)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I love journey  "don't stop...believin' , hold on to that feelin'!!" 
Kristi u gotta know who journey is , they are like epic. lol
Kennel name is gonna be a toughie, but i will think on it.
Journeys little miss sunshine is cute, or how about Journey's sunshiny day, or journey's sunshine and blue skies! I'll keep thinking.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I've never thought about kennel names but the first thing that popped in my head was Majestic. Because you are surrounded by such beautiful mountains, trees, etc. Majestic Chihuahuas. Or something with you and miles' names.!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Id have Journey's Dont Stop Believin


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Journey's Walkin' on Sunshine


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I love your pics! I Love Journey as well 

How about Journeys Sunshine Kind of Day.
Journey's all about the Sunshine
Journeys Epic Sunshine


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

foggy said:


> I think the Journey lyric idea is cute idea, Katy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Kristi you must know that song?!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh I like Journeys Little Ray of Sunshine.... Doesn't remind me of a boy at all, it puts that old song in my head, you know.... "A little ray of sunshine has come into the world, a little ray of sunshine in the shape of a girl...."

I also like Journey Here Comes the Sunshine.

Kennel names are hard our persian cat came from a breeder with the name "fluffytails" which I love & would be great if you are breeding l/c only! His registered name is "In the Midnight Hour" Which I loved too cause all their registered names were from song titles or lyrics & I love Billy Idol (should I admit to that? lol)


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Erm...Sundance or Sundancer? Sunday - not really a name, except Nicole Kidmans daughter is called it. Thats all the sun words I can think of x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Or Journey's Sunny Disposition


----------

